

Why enjoy the captured moment when you can enjoy capturing the moment? - leemartin
http://omgig.com/watch?v=ZK96xNHZzJQ

======
leemartin
Here's a link to all the tech used:
<http://wiki.musichackday.org/index.php?title=OMGIG> Including a new
Javascript library for pulling Webm videos from YouTube:
<https://github.com/endlesshack/youtube-video>

